# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Redirection d'une servlet vers une page jsp avec update de session

## pingu

J'ai une page, index.jsp, qui redirige vers une servlet, URLReader, lorsque le client n'a pas de session : 


```

```

J'ai donc, dans mon fichier web.xml, les lignes suivantes : 


```

```

et 

```

```

*Edit* : maintenant, a fonctionne (dans le sens, "a compile")... J'avais quelques erreurs de syntaxe dans mon fichier web.xml.
Problme suivant : la redirection.
J'ai donc un utilisateur sans session qui arrive sur la page d'index, celle-ci dtecte (voir ci-dessus) le fait qu'il n'y a pas de session et renvoie vers la servlet "URLReader".
URLReader cre alors une session en y ajoutant une variable "isLogged" dont la valeur est false, ainsi qu'un menu (variable "userMenu"), sous forme de tableau de Strings.
URLReader effectue ensuite un forward sur la page d'index.

Dans la page d'index, j'ai le bout de code suivant : 


```

```

sens m'afficher mon menu, et l a cale... Ca n'affiche rien du tout.
En fait, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a tout simplement pas de session cre...
Voici ma classe URLReader : 


```

```

----------


## spopoff

Bonjour,

A l'ouverture de la session on peut mettre du code, c'est gnralement l que l'on va demander une authentification. Evidemment il faut alors faire la diffrence entre des pages sans session et d'autre avec, ce qui peut compliquer. Gnralement des pages statiques font l'affaire pour l'approche StateLess.

Maintenant par rapport au code je trouve trange de tester une variable qui pourrait tre boolenne par un null, mais je n'arrive pas trouver le JavaDoc de sessionScope.isLogged.

Salutations

----------


## pingu

J'ai trouv les solutions  mon premier problme (vraiment dbile, et inintressant de poster la solution : grosse erreur dans le fichier web.xml)... j'ai dit le post pour les problmes qui suivent...
Sinon, sessionScope.isLogged est sens faire rfrence  la variable "isLogged" stocke dans ma session.

----------


## spopoff

Ok une prochaine fois peut tre j'aurais une bonne ide  ::oops::

----------


## pingu

Premiers lments de solution : 
Initialement, je faisais un test sur une variable contenue dans la session, alors que la session pouvait ne pas exister -> nullpointerexception...
Solution : faire le test sur la session videmment.
Ensuite, implmenter la mthode doGet et non pas une mthode "processRequest", si je veux traiter les donnes envoyes en 'GET' (encore un peu de mal avec les notions de base... mais a va mieux  ::): )...

Edit : maintenant a fait bien le test sur la session lors de la premire connexion  'index.jsp',puis a m'envoie sur une erreur 'HTTP Status 500' avec un "java.lang.NullPointerException"...

Rsolu en changeant la ligne 


```
if(session.getAttribute("isLogged").equals(null))
```

par :


```
 if(session.isNew())
```

 ::yaisse2::

----------

